# Everybody thinks im on steroids...



## bubbagump (Feb 5, 2013)

Even my MOM asked me what im taking.. No bullshit. I had to lie my ass off.  I went to an old hangout this weekend to see some friends. Its been a couple of months since Ive shown my face there and every single person had something to say about me being swole. Some of them were even hating a little.  I dont notice it, I see the same reflection in the mirror every day.  But the past couple of weeks I switched up workout routines and it has made a difference I can see. I felt like a cock stud all weekend.  I went with my ol lady to her waxing appointment and sat in the waiting area getting completely molested by the chicks working there.  So I laid back in the chair like it was a recliner and stuck my hand in my pants like Al Bundy.  Bitches love Al Bundy... And bulging, vascular, thoroughbred, swoled up muscles..


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 5, 2013)

Just tell them you get your milk from the bull, and it aint easy.  Thats what I tell people.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 5, 2013)

I used to get this shit when I weighed 190lbs... People are idiots and most don't understand the idea of hard work and discipline and dedication.

When I get the steroids comments I just say thanks.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 5, 2013)

haters gonna hate, alligators gonna alligate


----------



## Jada (Feb 5, 2013)

Yea man pretty hard to disguise ur growth but u stick to ur guns and deny. It's funny cuz u look at ur self all the damn time but other people c the difference . Great job and keep pushing.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 5, 2013)

Ya...I feel like I'm tiny in the mirror....I hate it...but I get it all the time, family, friends, coworkers. I just say I eat healthy and workout 5x week. 

You're not doing it right if you're not gettin' noticed!!!!


----------



## Bicepticon (Feb 5, 2013)

I get it too, brother! It makes me feel good. My advice, to you, is just keep on, keepin on!!
Your obviously doing the correct things!!


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 5, 2013)

i get it at the gym, or they want to hook me up lol i say na i just take creatine


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 5, 2013)

I never use to let it bother me
Not one F**Kin bit I couldn't care
Less what someone thought. 
Especially most likely people who
Don't even go to the gym or eat right. 
As they're drinking their asses of with 
Alcohol, doing all kinds of drugs being
Lazy laying on the couch eating a damn
Big Mac!!
  They want to think poorly of me for
Doing steroids when I'm eating healthy 
And exercising damn near 7 days a week
And I look better and am in better physical
Condition then they are. I say.. Fuck em 
Who cares or gives a fuck what they think. 
.... I still deny it though 
Shit tell em its creatine and cold showers.=))


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I used to get this shit when I weighed 190lbs... People are idiots and most don't understand the idea of hard work and discipline and dedication.
> 
> When I get the steroids comments I just say thanks.



What's "Discipline"??.. hhhmmmm must be Latin


----------



## Azog (Feb 5, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I used to get this shit when I weighed 190lbs... People are idiots and most don't understand the idea of hard work and discipline and dedication.
> 
> When I get the steroids comments I just say thanks.



This. I am like 190 and randoms ask me "wutuon breh" frequently. I just tell them to hire a nutrionist.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 5, 2013)

My response is usually " what, are you fuckin crazy asking me that shit? That's insulting!"  once this chick asked me if my muscles were real or fake. I pulled my draws down and showed her the beast and responded " tell me, does that look real or fake to you?" She was so freaked out!


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah I was 190 a few years back too.  Since then I made it to 253. Lol. Yeah people say shit to me too.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 5, 2013)

All it is is a compliment thats all I ever took it for. Because I told everyone I don't use steroids.


----------



## DF (Feb 5, 2013)

Grab a chair & smash them over the head with it.  That will teach them!


----------



## grind4it (Feb 5, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^This


----------



## PFM (Feb 5, 2013)

I started hearing that when I was 16, heard it ever since. I don't know what is worse.....not juicing and putting up with it or juicing and tolerating it.

I wonder if I starting wearing my pants down, you know walking on my pants legs and that waddle.......would anyone say anything about that?


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 5, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Grab a chair & smash them over the head with it.  That will teach them!



YES^^^and this in no way indicates
Any type of roid rage, its just a polite
Way of teaching them some manners. 
.....and a 60lb dumbell upside the head
Works well too.


----------



## PFM (Feb 5, 2013)

A good response is "you must be on Big Macs".


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 5, 2013)

I always respond with "Horse Meat" when haters ask me what I'm on


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 5, 2013)

PFM said:


> A good response is "you must be on Big Macs".


or another one would be.....yeah? and you're on high cholesterol medication, high blood pressure meds. some kind of diet for lard asses, anti depressants, the patch 
for smoking, and who knows what other meds for that excuse of a healthy body, and it looks like you go to AA meetings. so.... whats your point?


----------



## Cashout (Feb 5, 2013)

My standard response when asked if I am on steroids is "Why do you ask?"

This immediately takes the focus off of me and forces the inquirer to justify his/her question. Overwhelmingly most people respond by saying something like "Well, because you are so big/ripped/cut/ect."

Now they have gone from making accusations to complimenting you. Then I say, "Thanks for the compliment! I work hard. You must watch what you eat and train pretty hard too. You look good, yourself."

Now you have returned the compliment and made an ally in the process - a new "brother-in-arms" if you will. 

This approach works well in that you ingratiate yourself to the sniveling SOB and it creates a false sense of trust in their mind. From there it makes destroying them much simpler - they never see it coming. Keep your friends close and your enemies closer.

That is the Jedi Mind Trick in full effect.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 5, 2013)

everyone thinks im on clen, t3, weight watchers, trimspa, xenadrine, and the hollywood diet.. im a small little fuck, i fake the funk and only come on this site to speak to tiller in the chatbox


----------



## Mass man (Feb 5, 2013)

asking a guy if he is on steroids is kinda like walking up to a girl w huge tits and asking her if there fake...


----------



## ccpro (Feb 5, 2013)

I've seen ya...I don't think you're taking steroids...lol....
What's your shirt size....petite?...


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 6, 2013)

ccpro said:


> I've seen ya...I don't think you're taking steroids...lol....
> What's your shirt size....petite?...




Not even close.   Youth XL!


----------



## g0re (Feb 6, 2013)

bubbagump said:


> Not even close.   Youth XL!



Shmedium?...


----------



## Oenomaus (Feb 11, 2013)

Cashout said:


> My standard response when asked if I am on steroids is "Why do you ask?"
> 
> This immediately takes the focus off of me and forces the inquirer to justify his/her question. Overwhelmingly most people respond by saying something like "Well, because you are so big/ripped/cut/ect."
> 
> ...



This sounds more Sith than Jedi, but respect to the clever deception.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 12, 2013)

Missed this thread Bubba, good for you.  Its a complement thats how I look at it.  I like the idea of telling them to hire a nutritionist and hitting them over the head with a chair.


----------

